# Fig tree



## jeremynj (Feb 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what sort of insect bores a hole into the fig fruit ? My neighbor is saying that honey bees do it and I am pretty confident that this is not the case and I would like to provide some evidence.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Honey Bees DO NOT BORE
How ever are Bees that Bore 
Look see here 
http://solitarybee.com
and here 
http://nature.berkeley.edu/urbanbeegardens/general_solitarybees.html
and here 
http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/solitary_bees/solitary.htm
and here  Google lookup @ *Solitary bees *am


----------



## WillT (Jan 20, 2012)

They are digging out of the fig and not boring in and by they I mean Fig Wasp. The female deposits the eggs inside through a small opening that seals as the fruit ripens and the wasp hatch. Once they dig out of the ripe fig its game on for other insect and the exposed ripe fruit.


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Different species of Figs have a more "closed eye" on the bottom and experience less fruit loss to insects like WillT described. Figs also have fruit loss to the dried fruit beetle. Honey bees may come to the sugar content once the fruit is damaged, but are not the cause. I would recommend replacing the tree with one of the "closed eye" figs such as Celeste or with one such as Alma, which has a drop of dried sap blocking the entrance to the eye.


----------

